# New male



## athiena14 (Jun 20, 2013)

So since my buck bub ended up being a doe. I ended up going to go find a new male since I just had the one. He's a gorgeous pied or broken Agouti.

Right now he's with Sugar, since when I put her in with the rest of the does she kept getting beaten up with by another one of the does.

Can't think of a good name for him right now...


----------



## thammy24 (Dec 20, 2012)

my 11 year sister says 'Sparky' because the white pops out so nicely. 

He's a very handsome little guy.


----------



## athiena14 (Jun 20, 2013)

lol I love that. Sparky it is


----------



## evangela316 (Jul 26, 2013)

Sparky is a good name for him, very cute


----------



## thammy24 (Dec 20, 2012)

You made my sisters evening . I love his new name.


----------

